# Citizen Bracelet on BN0000-04H



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I recently picked up a Citizen BN0000-04H Eco-Drive Diver that came with a universal bracelet with straight ends. Looking for a bracelet with curved ends, I was unable to find any that were specifically for this watch till I did a search on the WUS forum. I found a thread that suggested a Citizen bracelet designed for the NY0040-50e would fit. I ordered one and was pleased to find that it fit perfectly! It has a ratcheting micro-adjustment in the clasp and even has the ProMaster logo on the clasp. I think it looks pretty good! Here are the results:


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

looks very good! enjoy your new bracelet, I wonder does this fit to a NY0040 promaster?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations, a great combination.
I have that bracelet on both my BN0000, and BN0001 Pepsi. Makes the watches look super. Too bad that Citizen never offered the combo as a factory option, I'm sure they would have sold many more of these great divers if they had.
francobollo


----------



## Boazman (Nov 16, 2010)

H is it possible to tell me what the bracelet cost you. And could you send me the link to were i can buy that bracelet. My email is [email protected]

I would really appreciate it

Sent from my GT-P1000T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Boazman said:


> H is it possible to tell me what the bracelet cost you. And could you send me the link to were i can buy that bracelet. My email is [email protected]
> 
> I would really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000T using Tapatalk 2


Hi Boazman,
Sent you a PM with the link. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Hi Boazman,
> Sent you a PM with the link. Let me know if you don't get it.


Any chance you could share with someone else as well (assuming the link is still good)? I have a BN0000-04H on order and I think I'd like to get a bracelet for it. This one seems to be a great match!


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

This watch really grew on my over the years, my biggest complaint still being the strap. So today I purchased the NY0040-50 bracelet shown in this thread. Will post the picks after it arrives.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Bracelet arrived today, wow why did I wait so long. Perfect combination with my small wrist I had to remove to links.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Looks sharp. I just bought that watch and am now waiting on that same band. Sub it, baybeeeee!

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Currently got mine on a shark mesh but also very interested in getting one of these. Anyone mind posting a link to where you got yours?


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Tsarli said:


> Currently got mine on a shark mesh but also very interested in getting one of these. Anyone mind posting a link to where you got yours?


I got mine on a famous auction site.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Great idea. I think NATO straps also look good on these. 


Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

ELCID86 said:


> Great idea. I think NATO straps also look good on these.
> 
> Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.












Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

$teve said:


> Bracelet arrived today, wow why did I wait so long. Perfect combination with my small wrist I had to remove to links.
> View attachment 5194722
> View attachment 5194738
> View attachment 5194746
> ...


The Solar Sub!

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks great. Well done.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## avj7209 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for this info OP. Been keeping my eye on this one for a little bit... even more appealing now seeing that bracelet fits perfectly.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Buy it now on the BAY...


Tsarli said:


> Currently got mine on a shark mesh but also very interested in getting one of these. Anyone mind posting a link to where you got yours?


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Just received the bracelet this morning. Solar Sub!


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

This is a very comfortable bracelet. You would think that because this band has folded links, that it would be a hair puller. It feels like any other band. Adjustment was easy, and since there is the push button wet suit extention available (by pressing the two buttons), it is even easier to loosen the band around your wrist without even having to take the watch off. Fits perfectly. Glad I got it.

Solar Sub!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I am really dumbfounded about how good that bracelet looks. What a great "hack"!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I tried Citizen NY0040-50E bracelet on e-bay and all I got were the watches, no bracelets. 
Where do I look on e-bay?


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

rmeron said:


> I tried Citizen NY0040-50E bracelet on e-bay and all I got were the watches, no bracelets.
> Where do I look on e-bay?


Try here:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/251862593234

Citizen Promaster NY00040-50E Original 20mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Strap

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

I just bought this watch. Will the NY00040-50e 20mm bracelet also for it?

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131577095617

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive BN0150-10E Black Rubber Eco-Drive Watch

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

ELCID86 said:


> I just bought this watch. Will the NY00040-50e 20mm bracelet also for it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131577095617
> 
> ...


Should work, right?

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

ELCID86 still waiting to have it delivered? Can any of you computer people tell me what i need to do when uploading photos to make them smaller, thanks....


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

$teve said:


> ELCID86 still waiting to have it delivered? Can any of you computer people tell me what i need to do when uploading photos to make them smaller, thanks....


Nope. Have it. Are you uploading on PC or app? The TapaTalk app gives you a choice.

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

$teve said:


> ELCID86 still waiting to have it delivered? Can any of you computer people tell me what i need to do when uploading photos to make them smaller, thanks....


Any luck?


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Can any of you that own this bracelet tell me the unshortened length from end pin to end pin? I have big wrists and would like to know if this will work for me.
They look fantastic btw. Really dresses up the watch.


----------



## Reid (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work! It is just perfect. Grossly underrated bang-for-buck dive watch...


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

I cannot tell you the size but I have small wrists and will be happy to give you my 3 links with pins that i removed, it is a larger length bracelet thanmost that much i can say.


Alis66 said:


> Can any of you that own this bracelet tell me the unshortened length from end pin to end pin? I have big wrists and would like to know if this will work for me.
> They look fantastic btw. Really dresses up the watch.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

$teve said:


> I cannot tell you the size but I have small wrists and will be happy to give you my 3 links with pins that i removed, it is a larger length bracelet thanmost that much i can say.


There ya go!


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

$teve said:


> I cannot tell you the size but I have small wrists and will be happy to give you my 3 links with pins that i removed, it is a larger length bracelet thanmost that much i can say.


Thanks for the offer! This community rocks.


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bracelet is ordered, now the wait for it to arrive...


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

My offer stands if you need them, drop me a pm, and we will get them in the mail to ya.


Alis66 said:


> Bracelet is ordered, now the wait for it to arrive...


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bracelet came in today! What a nice fit, looks perfect on the watch.














~
Much to my surprise, no resizing needed. Fits absolutely perfect for my 8.25 inch wrist.
After about 10 seconds of wearing the watch, a problem started. Unfortunately on my wrists, the bracelet is a hair puller extraordinare. The re-sizing links appear to be the issue, my plentiful hairs seem to want to immediately migrate to the spaces in the links and get stuck and pulled out. Ouch, ouch, ouch with every move of the wrist. :-|
~
~








I don't think this bracelet is going to work out for me, I have hairier arms than most people so this is likely an isolated case, but should be noted for anyone wanting to upgrade their watches.

The bracelet itself is excellent looking on the watch, and to be honest, I don't want to go back to a strap. But I would have to shave my wrist and well, that might just be over the top.
The bracelet has a lighter feel than say a strapcode, but has all the looks. The end links are folded but I have never found that to be a big issue on my other watches.
Here are some comparison pics with a SKX007 on a strapcode super oyster. The bracelet really pairs well with the watch and is perfect match and upgrade from the stock rubber strap. Just beware if you are hairy.

~
~
~


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Necro-Thread: Live again!!!

Found this thread a while ago and it led me to getting a proper bracelet for the BN0000-04H that I just bought. I found the watch NOS. Still had the sticker on the back. A few minutes in the sun and it was off to the races.

Bracelet seems sturdy. It's my first with a ratcheting adjustment, and I really like it so far. I'm a NATO strap guy, but there's definitely a place for a bracelet on a solid watch like this. Gives it a little more wrist-presence, since the watch is borderline small on me.

Anyway, thanks to the ancient ones who hammered this thread out on stone tablets all those years ago, because it led me down the right path.


----------



## swash (Feb 13, 2013)

sgtlmj said:


> Necro-Thread: Live again!!!
> 
> Found this thread a while ago and it led me to getting a proper bracelet for the BN0000-04H that I just bought. I found the watch NOS. Still had the sticker on the back. A few minutes in the sun and it was off to the races.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I just acquired a Citizen 7878-H10716. The NY0040 bracelet is likely to fit. Anyone has any idea where I can get hold of one?


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

swash said:


> Looks great. I just acquired a Citizen 7878-H10716. The NY0040 bracelet is likely to fit. Anyone has any idea where I can get hold of one?


Got mine on eBay. $60'ish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know. Super old post. I just put the bracelet for a 0040 (aftermarket ebay) on my 0000. It fits, but the end links stick up at the corners. Probably could bend it down to fit flush with the case.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi J. could you post a photo of the alignment problem. If I under stand you correctly it may be as simple is, releasing the pin and shifting moving the end link around slightly until it lines up perfectly. This is how i adjusted mine and then fit perfectly. Hope this may solve the problem you are experiencing.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

$teve said:


> Hi J. could you post a photo of the alignment problem. If I under stand you correctly it may be as simple is, releasing the pin and shifting moving the end link around slightly until it lines up perfectly. This is how i adjusted mine and then fit perfectly. Hope this may solve the problem you are experiencing.


Upon further inspection, the end links do not quite fit. You cannot bend them down. As u can see in the second pic, that's as far as it will go if flush.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Mine stuck up a little bit, but I sandwiched them in a thick cloth and gave them a little squeeze with pliers, and they fit almost perfectly.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I can see what you are getting at. The first photo i would apply some gentle forming pressure and I believe that end link would "FLUSH UP" tighter to the case. Second photo is ugly but still manageable little file work on the sides. Is this an aftermarket bracelet of Citizen branded?


jtaka1 said:


> Upon further inspection, the end links do not quite fit. You cannot bend them down. As u can see in the second pic, that's as far as it will go if flush.


----------



## yojsupmur (Feb 7, 2012)

jtaka1 said:


> Upon further inspection, the end links do not quite fit. You cannot bend them down. As u can see in the second pic, that's as far as it will go if flush.


I, too, have been searching for the elusive bracelet that will fit the BN0000-04H.

After seeing the early photos in this thread, I was jazzed, thinking the problem had been solved.

When I wrote to Citizen to see if they had any of these NY0040-50E bracelets in stock -- and if they could confirm it would fit -- the response was a bit of a buzz kill, but helpful.

Here's what the Citizen Customer Care After Sales Service Department has to say:

"I do not show that model BN0000-04H has any substitute strap or bands. As model NY0040-50E is a NON U.S they are not compatible with each other even thought the band to case size is the same 20mm, the holes can be drilled in different positions on the case."

That said, they do have the bracelet in stock.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

EBAY still shows them fro sale. If that is acceptable, think thats where i picked mine up from.


----------

